# Best parodies of your favourite movies?



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

We all like movies here, and we also like parodies, provided they're done right.

I like Star Wars, and I love Spaceballs (I'll never forget Dark Helmet firing Ludicrous Speed).

I like James Bond films, and I love the Austin Powers trilogy.

I like Friday the 13th, and I love this Robot Chicken sketch about it:

[video=youtube;QrRKkMpFPUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrRKkMpFPUQ[/video]

So, what are the best spoofs of your favourite movies?


----------

